# Nature's Variety Cat Food



## spikybaby (Mar 8, 2015)

My hedgie has been feeding on RC cat food since I got her (this was what the breeder suggest). I was thinking of switching her food to something with better quality. 
Would this be a quality food for my baby:?:

*Nature's Variety Instinct Limited Ingredient Diet - Turkey Meal Formula:*
http://www.instinctpetfood.com/prod...d-ingredient-kibble-raw-boost-cat-food-turkey

Nutrients
*Calorie Content (Calculated)
*Metabolizable Energy432 kcal/cup
3790 kcal/kg 
*Guaranteed Analysis
*Crude Protein (min): 35.0%
Crude Fat (min): 18.5%
Crude Fiber (max): 4.5%
Moisture (max): 8.0%
Vitamin E (min): 100 IU/kg
*Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C) (min): 85 mg/kg
*Omega 3 Fatty Acids (min): 0.6%
*Omega 6 Fatty Acids (min): 2.1%


Ingredients

Turkey Meal, Peas, Tapioca, Canola Oil (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Turkey, Freeze Dried Turkey, Montmorillonite Clay, Natural Flavor, Coconut Oil, Freeze Dried Turkey Liver, Pumpkinseeds, Choline Chloride, Potassium Chloride, Salt, DL-Methionine, Vitamins (Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement), Carrots, Apples, Butternut Squash, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate,  Manganese Proteinate, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Sodium Selenite), Taurine, Green Tea Extract, Ground Flaxseed, Dried Kelp, Broccoli, Rosemary Extract, Apple Cider Vinegar, Salmon Oil, Dried Chicory Root, Blueberries


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

How old is your hedgie? If she is just a baby then this food may be fine. But the fat content is really high. Unless you have a baby hedgie or superr active hedgie I would recommend finding something that has a fat content of around 10-15%. 

If you do have a baby, you may need to switch the food again as your hedgie reaches maturity. Adult hedgies don't need that much fat. 

My hedgie's mix has a fat content of 9% because she's a lazy bum but eats her weight in food every night -_- haha!


----------



## spikybaby (Mar 8, 2015)

sc2001 said:


> How old is your hedgie? If she is just a baby then this food may be fine. But the fat content is really high. Unless you have a baby hedgie or superr active hedgie I would recommend finding something that has a fat content of around 10-15%.
> 
> If you do have a baby, you may need to switch the food again as your hedgie reaches maturity. Adult hedgies don't need that much fat.
> 
> My hedgie's mix has a fat content of 9% because she's a lazy bum but eats her weight in food every night -_- haha!


Shes 1yr 7m old and she weighs around 320g.

My hedgie can be extremely active or lazy in the same time . She can be on her wheel nonstop from night till morning until I take it away from her(poop everywhere and her nails are filled with poop as well!) OR she can be chilling out for the whole week eating all her food but not playing her wheel or running around.

Reading this forum makes me reconsider the food I give her as RC is considered as junk here. Thats why I was so desperate to change her food to something with better quality!

This is the food she has been having. It has similar fat and protein contents with the Nature's Variety one. That's why I'm curious if it would be suitable for my hedgie


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If she's fine with her current food and isn't overweight, she'd probably be fine on the Nature's Variety as well.  And yes, it's a much better quality food! I'm a huge fan of NV.


----------



## spikybaby (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks for the advice! Hope she's not going to pick out the new kibbles in her bowl. haha.


----------

